# Ob Gyn progress notes



## nicolechristine256@yahoo.com (May 17, 2010)

I am trying to complete two ObGyn progress notes of the  AAPC coderound. I need some advise on finding an ICD-9 code for a platelet functioning disorder and an CPT code for lysis of adhesions of the rectosigmond to the postertior aspect of the uterus.


----------

